
Steve Job's Perspective on Focus - windy-topology
https://twitter.com/todo_whiz/status/1270113114038710274
======
antipaul
“A thousand no’s for every yes” is also how they put it at Apple

------
karmakaze
Warren Buffet said it better as "two lists"

[https://jamesclear.com/buffett-focus](https://jamesclear.com/buffett-focus)

------
windy-topology
Using this perspective, I constantly ask myself: "what 𝘨𝘰𝘰𝘥 ideas can I drop
today so I can focus on the 𝘦𝘹𝘤𝘦𝘱𝘵𝘪𝘰𝘯𝘢𝘭 ones?"

~~~
EForEndeavour
Are you @todo_whiz?

~~~
windy-topology
yepp

------
BitwiseFool
What's the source of this quote? If it was from an interview, is the full
version available somewhere?

~~~
mikewhy
Only just now looking it up, but it looks like it points back to an interview
with Fortune:

> “Apple is a $30 billion company yet we’ve got less than 30 major products. I
> don’t know if that’s ever been done before,” Steve Jobs told Fortune
> magazine in 2008. He added:

>

> > ... People think focus means saying yes to the thing you’ve got to focus
> on. But that’s not what it means at all. It means saying no to the hundred
> other good ideas that there are ...

[https://www.fastcompany.com/1693832/steve-jobss-strategy-
get...](https://www.fastcompany.com/1693832/steve-jobss-strategy-get-rid-
crappy-stuff)

[https://archive.fortune.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0803/gall...](https://archive.fortune.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0803/gallery.jobsqna.fortune/6.html)

